# Is it too soon to let rescue cat go outside?



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

We adopted a one year old tortie from the RSPCA two weeks ago (Poppy). She settled in very quickly, seems generally happy, snuggles into bed with us at night, and appears very much at home. She is bursting with energy, and we play with her as much as we can (she is obsessed with Da Bird) and she loves charging around the house running up and down the stairs. She also spends quite a bit of time looking out of the windows chattering at the birds outside, and sometimes she seems to be looking for a way to get out.

I am nervous about letting her out at all, as she seems so full of adventure (compared to my previous serene cat) that i'm worried she'll get herself into bother. However, I also couldn't bring myself to keep a cat as an indoor cat if it wants to go out. Cat-proofing the garden would be do-able, but unfortunately it is a really tiny garden so it wouldn't really give her room to do much. Our previous cat used to go out all the time, and never came to any harm, but she seemed more sensible somehow, and I wasn't overly concerned about it.

Poppy wasn't a stray, she had been taken in by the RSPCA because her previous owner wouldn't let her in the house due to "allergies". So she has experienced the great outdoors (another reason that I would feel it wrong to try to make her an indoor cat now).

So taking all this into account, is two weeks too soon to be letting her explore a bit outside? I would obviously try to supervise this at first and try to keep her in the garden, however she is so quick and full of beans that if she set her mind to getting out of the garden, I may not be able to stop her.

On one hand I think I should try to wait another week or two, and it's not as though she's constantly scratching at the windows/doors. On the other hand I feel bad for her as it's a lovely sunny day out there, and every so often she does seem very restless, and I'm sure she's hankering to go out. 

What would you do?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

We normally advise cats are kept in for at least 4 weeks- I feel 2 weeks would be too soon, really.

Give her another couple of weeks and in the meantime, practice recall (call her name, and offer treats when she responds)- that way, you should have a bit of control over her when she first ventures out and you want her to come back.

Also, her first time out, I'd do it just before a big meal. That way, she'll be hungry and should come back with the sound of the pouch/tin/ biscuit box- whatever you're feeding.

Another good thing you could do is put some used litter around your garden. This will help: 

a) her find her scent back to the house;

b) local cats get associated with her scent, and knowing there's a new cat around.

Hope that helps 

Given her past, I would also feel funny having her as an indoor, as much as I advocate housecats and secure gardens!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Jordan Rose in the fact that I would definitely keep her in for at least another 2/3 weeks ,longer if possible.
I dont however agree that just because she has already experienced "outdoors" she will necessarilly be upset at not going out.All cats sit at windows chattering to birds ect,my Raggie does it ,he wants to see behind closed doors too,only because they are closed though.He is obsessed with a cupboard in the kitchen and will sit waiting for someone to open the door just so that he can have a look in it 
She may also be unhappy at being outside as she wasnt allowed back in at her old home 
If you would feel happier with her as a house cat or cat proofing your garden even if it is small,then why not give that a try first,after all you can always let her out later if she seems genuinely upset by being restricted.
Can you tell I'm a fan of indoor cats


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

buffie said:


> I agree with Jordan Rose in the fact that I would definitely keep her in for at least another 2/3 weeks ,longer if possible.
> I dont however agree that just because she has already experienced "outdoors" she will necessarilly be upset at not going out.All cats sit at windows chattering to birds ect,my Raggie does it ,he wants to see behind closed doors too,only because they are closed though.He is obsessed with a cupboard in the kitchen and will sit waiting for someone to open the door just so that he can have a look in it
> *She may also be unhappy at being outside as she wasnt allowed back in at her old home*
> If you would feel happier with her as a house cat or cat proofing your garden even if it is small,then why not give that a try first,after all you can always let her out later if she seems genuinely upset by being restricted.
> Can you tell I'm a fan of indoor cats


This is true, too! :thumbsup:

If you can afford it and it is feasible, then it's worth a shot- you wouldn't know unless you tried. I only have a tiny back yard, too, but Spooks is quite happy with his little patch of outdoor space (I don't think he's ever roamed, though- he's also a rescue).

There's also harness training as an option, for more adventure


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

McNulty was a rescue who had been born/abandoned outside. 

When I got him I kept him inside for about 6 weeks or so, then I allowed him short supervised time in the garden. He didn't attempt to scale the walls for about a month or so, but now he does potter about.

He never seems to go for more than about 30 mins though without coming back and checking all is still well! 

I did the litter scattering trick when I started letting him in the garden and I don't let him out overnight. He is currently loving the fact I'm off work so has outdoor access during the day. Usually it is just for a few hours in the early evening.

Cx


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

I too would wait at least another 2 weeks. We catproofed our garden last year and our 6 year old cat, who had always been allowed to roam, soon accepted his new boundaries. I think he was happier as other cats couldn't get in either so he doesn't have to defend his territory now.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I kept Charlie-girl in for two months when I adopted her from friends. She'd always been used to roaming whenever she pleased, so she'd never have made a happy indoor cat, and my house is a lot smaller than theirs was, so keeping her indoors was never going to be an option. At the moment she is on house arrest recovering from injuries sustained when a tom cat bit her on the tail, but she is longing to be allowed back out - I'm being pestered as I type!

When I did let her out for the first few times I had her on a harness and lead, and tethered her to something immovable (with access to water and shade!) so she could curl up and watch the world go by whilst I gardened without me worrying about where she had gotten to. It also got her used to the garden being her new 'home turf' and got her scent out in the neighbourhood.

She's never allowed to stay out overnight, or when I'm out at work during the day or for any significant length of time. She doesn't seem to go too far either - there have only been a few times when she hasn't been within earshot when I've called. Usually she pops back to check where I am at least once an hour, especially when I'm working in the garden!

As your girl wasn't allowed indoors at her previous home, it would probably be wise to choose a day when you can leave the back door wide open whilst she is out, so she knows she can get back in whenever she wants. Or maybe carry her outside and walk round the garden holding her then back inside once a day for a few days before her first outing, again so she learns you'll let her back in. Also, if you pick a time just before a mealtime for her first solo outing, she should come back for food fairly promptly!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would just keep her in. Cat proof the garden for an extra room, and let her be safe.  Cats look out windows because they like to look out windows. It doesn't mean they want out.


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you all, I really appreciate the advice. I will definitely keep her in for another couple of weeks and see how she gets on. 

In an ideal world I would keep her as an indoor cat to keep her safe, but as she has been out before, I wouldn't want to force her to be indoor only. We will give her the choice and see what she wants to do (as a couple of you mentioned, I guess it's possible she won't be happy being outside given her past, and if that's the case, we'll keep her in). I know lots of people keep indoor cats and I totally understand and respect that, but for me, unless I got a kitten which didn't know any different from being kept indoors, I'd rather give the cat the choice.

When we adopted our first cat they said she was more of an indoor cat, and she showed no interest at all in going outside for about seven weeks, then suddenly one day she darted out of the door as I was coming in, and went out regularly from then on. I wouldn't want to get into a situation where I couldn't leave a door or window open in summer for fear of an indoor cat escaping, but if Poppy chooses to stay in, then that would be good! We would always keep her in at night.

I had thought about trying her on a harness, but are they are really "escape-proof"?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been brought up with the idea that cats like to go out and I don't like cats to be indoors all the time. Yes I appreciate there is a risk of them being run over but TBH I think the benefits outweigh the risks. I let my male cat out only a week after I got him (shock and outcry) but actually he didn't make for the hills and he was quite nervous of going out. I kept the door open all morning so he could bob back in and go out, then I showed him the cat flap and that was it, he gained confidence in going out and he always came back for his meals. I think it depends on the individual cat how long they have to be kept in.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Although my cat hated it, many on here have the HOME - mynwoodcatjackets jackets. They are a great product but I decided to cat proof the garden instead.

Currently sat outside in the sunshine with cats wandering in and out as they please


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well you can't leave a cat outside alone in a harness. it's not safe to tether a cat, ever. 

My cats are harness trained, I take them out in a fenced yard, supervised, they just drag their strings behind them.

Cats can be perfectly happy inside, or with a cat proofed garden. Cats can't make an educated choice on the dangers vs the fun. 

Cat proof your yard, and give her self-access to that, it's the best of all worlds. 

My cats don't mind waiting for me to take them out, and I always stay with them. They don't ask to go out any other time. One of them is a former stray who lived outside for several years before I was finally able to trap her and bring her in. At first , for the first year, she had no interest at all in going outside with the others. Now that she knows it's only temporary, she likes it.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Well you can't leave a cat outside alone in a harness. it's not safe to tether a cat, ever.


I didn't say I left Charlie alone on her harness, she was always within sight and supervised! It was summer, so I had her near me whilst I gardened. She rather enjoyed watching me work whilst she lazed in the shade...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I think threads like this will inevitably spark an indoor- outdoor debate; Snuggles2012 it's up to you what you try.

Harnesses, cat proofing or free range roaming-whatever you decide, you need to feel happy with that decision so go with your gut instinct and your cat's needs.

I personally like indoor cats with outdoor access- it works for me and Spooks- however, not all people like this choice and more importantly, not all cats do either. My old cat would not have been happy, as she was used to roaming and enjoyed the outdoors an awful lot.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I think threads like this will inevitably spark an indoor- outdoor debate; Snuggles2012 it's up to you what you try.
> 
> Harnesses, cat proofing or free range roaming-whatever you decide, you need to feel happy with that decision so go with your gut instinct and your cat's needs.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will!

The indoor/outdoor thing is such a tricky one, as I can absolutely see the pros and cons of both. Ultimately, I just want to do the best for Poppy and make sure she is as happy as she can be.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

just keep her indoors for the time being. She should stay in for at least 2 to 4 more weeks, and preferably longer. I never let my cats out within 6 to 8 weeks after arrival, and then at first only into the garden under supervision.

The fact that she was forced to live as an outdoor cat does not mean she will crave this freedom. In fact, of all my cats, Romeo, the one that lived on a camp site for 2 years, is the least eager to go out of all my cats. He sometimes does leave the garden, but he could not be bothered at all if he couldn't. Just the fact that he can snooze in the sun is enough for him. And this is a cat that considered the entire camp site his home, hung around the holiday bungalows and trailers all summer and made himself at home with the campers. 

It took some time before he understood the concept of a house, but he loves being indoors and still isn't overly keen on leaving the garden. And our garden is really tiny.

So as long as she doesn't show any desire to go out, you have no reason to offer her the opportunity, unless you really want her to be an outdoor cat. If she longs to go out, she will let you know in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Harness is a great idea I would give it another few weeks but you can try the harness on while she inside just so she gets the feel of it for when you are both ready to go out in the garden for a walk around hope all goes well


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thankyou all. Interestingly, I had to go out of the french doors to hang washing out yesterday, and Poppy was in the room at the time (I was very careful to ensure she wasn't about to bolt through the door as I came and went). This was the first time she had been anywhere near an open door, as we are operating an air lock system for everyday coming and going at the front door.

Anyway, she seemed curious to see what I was doing and sat and watched me through the glass, but as I soon as I approached to open the door and come back in the house she ran away and hid. So she is either just a bit tentative about what is out there, or perhaps worried that she is going to be shut out again. I can't imagine why her previous owner did that to her, as she is completely adorable, very mischievious but well behaved, and she is even cute when waking me up at six am every morning - this morning it was by gently nibbling my ear!

So, as many of you said, it seems she isn't desperate to get out after all, which I'm glad about, and we can put our energy into keeping her entertained indoors for now and see how things are in a few weeks.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

As I mentioned, my cats are harness trained. Yesterday was the first day warm enough to take them out this year. I go to the door, pick up their harnesses and call them and they came running down and wait for me to put their harnesses on, then wait while I go out to set up the gate, then I open the door and they dash out.....

I took some clips of their usual habits while in the yard. I never leave them alone there, even though it is fenced. The video is in photobucket, click on the picture to play.


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw lovely cats Lorilu! I am probably showing my ignorance here, but just wondering why you have them in a harness if they just pull the string behind them (ie there isn't a human on the end of it)?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

To stop them jumping out of the garden I presume. I think its a bit overkill myself but there you go.


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

But that's what I don't understand - how would it stop them if the strings aren't attached to anything?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Snuggles2012 said:


> Aw lovely cats Lorilu! I am probably showing my ignorance here, but just wondering why you have them in a harness if they just pull the string behind them (ie there isn't a human on the end of it)?


Thank you. 

My cats are harness trained for a couple of reasons. Below are detailed descriptions of each cat and why, but the short answer is because they are used to it.

The door that leads to their yard is also the door I go in and out of. They are trained to wear a harness when they go outside. If they are not wearing the harness, they know, even if I have to leave the door open for a few seconds, that they are not to go outside.

While we are in the yard, none of the current gang show any interest in escaping, but if they did, it would be much easier for me to catch them by stepping on the rope trailing behind them, rather than trying to catch up to them.

It gives me peace of mind.

The long answer is:

When I first started taking my cats out it was because I was working 70 hours a week. I had so little home time with them, but in the summer I wanted to be out in my yard, working in my garden whenever I could. But if I was out in the yard, that meant I was not with them, so they were even more deprived of my attention.

So I decided to put up a little fence and have them come out with me. The fence was only 4 ft high, but since they were indoor cats I thought it would be sufficient. It was.

At the time I had two 11 year old cats and a 3 year old cat with a seizure disorder. The two older girls had no interest in jumping over the fence, or escaping any other way, and did not wear harnesses.

The younger cat, with a seizure disorder, did not ever try to _jump_ the fence (being indoor cats they were used to having a barrier in front of them, such as a screen) but he frequently tried to sneak out through a little gap in the gate. (and was successful twice).

I decided that he would have to wear a harness, because wearing a harness, dragging a long rope (his was 8 feet long) I would be able to stop him before he got too far by stepping on the dragging rope. Plus, he never did become all that skilled with dragging his rope around, and it kept him from being too adventurous.

I won't go into the terror I felt, those two times he slipped the gate, once heading toward the road, the second time to the woods, I could not risk him getting away. If he didn't have his medication every 12 hours, not only would his seizures begin, causing him to be unable to function (they came every half hour or so constantly, unless he was on meds), he would go through withdrawal of his medication, causing even more confusion. If he got lost for more than 24 hours, he would, in fact, die, because in the confusion of seizures and withdrawal, he would not be able to find his way home.

The next cat to come along was from cage-living in a shelter, young and lively and with the same reasoning as above, I trained her to wear one. She took to the harness like a pro and loves dragging her rope. She never has shown any interest in jumping fences or escaping but she loves dragging her rope. She is 9 now.

The next cat to come was a stray I rescued. She'd been living on her own for a long time and I was concerned a 48 inch fence would be no barrier to her, and even though she'd proven should could take care of herself, of course I didn't want her teaching the others how to jump the fence.

So I put in a 6 foot fence with a slight overhang. However as it turned out, for her first year here she had no interest in going out into the yard at all. Once she did start going out, she was so funny because she would walk with the harness like there was a 50 pound weight on her back. She soon got used to it and would run freely..until she saw me watching her, then she would sag again. Hilarious. She never has tried to jump the fence, she has been with me almost 7 years.

My little black cat has been here since she was a tiny baby, almost 3 years now, and her first experiences outside were in her Castle (a large dog crate) while wearing her harness, so she could get used to it. As you have seen in the video, she makes good use of her rope as an extended Tail Chasing Game. (she also chases her tail a lot, in the house)

I am happy with my method of taking my cats out in their yard. They are indoor cats, not used to the world outside, and I do better myself with peace of mind, which them wearing harnesses gives me.

They love it and like their harnesses because they know it means they are going out. They don't ask to go out at any other time, because they know me picking up their harnesses means they are going out, and they come in when I say it's time to come in.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I kept mine in for 4 weeks and then let them free roam during the day when we were in. We then got a flap fitted and gave the cats 24 hour access. However since Elise's accident I am wary of letting them out so am trying to turn them into indoor cats with supervised outside access on a harness. I was going to get a pen but after umming and ahhing we are just going to use the harnesses until we buy a house and will then cat proof the garden. 
However I am still not against free roaming cats and always enjoy seeing cats out and about.

If you feel free roaming is the way to go then that is your decision and providing you go slow introducing them to the outside and give them a good home there is no reason for them to leave it. Let them out hungry and they will soon be back!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lorilu, thank you for taking the time to explain. It sounds as though the harnesses are a sort of safety-net for you and for your cats. I think it's brilliant that they associate them with going out, and know not to go out at other times. It obviously works well for you, and your video clearly shows that your cats are very happy!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Snuggles2012 said:


> Lorilu, thank you for taking the time to explain. It sounds as though the harnesses are a sort of safety-net for you and for your cats. I think it's brilliant that they associate them with going out, and know not to go out at other times. It obviously works well for you, and your video clearly shows that your cats are very happy!


Heh, you read all that?  Thanks, it was a bit longer than I planned. Thanks for watching the video too. I do love outside time with my cats. I can't imagine not being with them when they are out, and they would not like being out there without me.

A few times over the years I have had to run inside to use the bathroom, and even though that takes only a couple minutes, by the time I am back downstairs they are all crowded at the door or already in the hallway, looking for me.

One develops very special bonds with the cats, if they are not let to roam. It's one of the pleasures of living with cats, in my opinion.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

All three my cats are rescue cats who were outdoor/indoors (Flea is an ex-feral cat). Due to various dangers in my area (busy road, large neighbouring dogs, poisonings, a nearby feral colony and a nasty neighbour) I decided to keep them confined to my home and garden. I also take Nunu for a walk for about 20 minutes on harness every evening. They have all adapted very well. Flea and Girly do not want to leave the garden at all and Nunu only asks for his walk at a specific time every evening. After 20 minutes, he wants to go back in. I think with time, love and patience, it is not impossible for cats to relearn their habits. especially if their outdoor experiences were from a previous life.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i've always thought 3 weeks was the absolute minimum


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If she is happy to remain inside I'd say keep her inside  the indoor outdoor debate is always going on, but I want to keep my cats as safe as I possibly can so indoors is my choice


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It depends on a lot of things...
If the cat is already yours and you are moving home while taking all your old furniture, 3 weeks may be enough for them to settle in. After all, it still smells largely like the same house due to all the familiar furniture, and most of all YOU are moving with them. So most cats will have accepted a new home within 3 weeks, and will not try to run back to the old place.

However, a dominant neighbouring cat may still spook them, as will traffic, if you now live on a busier road, or wildlife, if you moved from a town to the countryside....


If the cat is not only new to the house, but also to you, it will often take a lot longer for them to accept this place as HOME. They need to be totally, utterly confident that this is their home and you are their slaves, so home will be the natural place for them to return to if they get spooked. The longer a cat has been living wild, the longer it may take to get him used to being part of a family again.

So there is no simple answer.
But I prefer to err on the side of safety, and not take any undue chances.


----------

